# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  studi di settore contabilità ordinaria

## carloargento

Ho subito una verifica generale per l'anno 2004 da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. Mi sono stati recuperati a tassazione maggiori ricavi pari alla differenza tra quanto dichiarato e il ricavo puntuale scaturente dagli studi di settore per l'anno in questione. Questo sul presupposto che essendo la mia società in contabilità ordinaria naturalmente e non essendo stato congruo per gli anni 2002 e 2003 l'Ufficio è leggittimato ad accertarmi i maggiori ricavi. 
E' corretti il comportamento adottato dall'Ufficio? 
Grazie a chi vorrà fornirmi una indicazione al riguardo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non ho ben capito se sono venuti in azienda (parli di _verifica generale_)o se, come sembra più verosimile, ti abbiano solo notificato l'avviso di accertamento in base agli s.d.s.  :Smile:     

> Ho subito una verifica generale per l'anno 2004 da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. Mi sono stati recuperati a tassazione maggiori ricavi pari alla differenza tra quanto dichiarato e il ricavo puntuale scaturente dagli studi di settore per l'anno in questione. Questo sul presupposto che essendo la mia società in contabilità ordinaria naturalmente e non essendo stato congruo per gli anni 2002 e 2003 l'Ufficio è leggittimato ad accertarmi i maggiori ricavi. 
> E' corretti il comportamento adottato dall'Ufficio? 
> Grazie a chi vorrà fornirmi una indicazione al riguardo.

----------


## carloargento

Si è trattato di una verifica generale. sono venuti in azienda.
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'operato dell'ufficio mi sembra legittimo. La regola del "due su tre" addirittura oggi non esiste più ....
Mi sembra strano che siano venuti in azienda e ti abbiano contestato solo la mancata congruità: gli studi di settore sono fatti apposta proprio per produrre degli accertamenti c.d. " a tavolino". 
in bocca al lupo   

> Si è trattato di una verifica generale. sono venuti in azienda.
> ciao

----------

